# Boas > Anacondas >  Breeders?

## UnforgivenScarz

Well it always was my dream to get an anaconda and im finally going to get one ... only i have no clue where to find a breeder to order one from and what would be a good size enclosure when i first get it to when it is full grown?  Please help.  Thank you.
-AJ Policastro

----------


## crisstyle21

Wow I sure hope this is what you really want. There cool and beautiful at first but there gonna be a handful when reacing ault hood. Very expensive snake to keep. Sorry man I cant help you on the tank issue. I stay away from giant snakes. LOL. When I get enough room i prob will get a big snake. Till then I stick to bps, borneos ,and bloods. Soon green tree python for my girl

----------


## jamesw

Are you getting a green or yellow?

----------


## qiksilver

if you don't know what size cage you'll need then I don't think you've done enough research yet and should read up more before even considering it.  And anyway, anacondas are illegal in jersey

----------


## bonheki

> Well it always was my dream to get an anaconda and im finally going to get one ... only i have no clue where to find a breeder to order one from and what would be a good size enclosure when i first get it to when it is full grown?  Please help.  Thank you.
> -AJ Policastro


if u get a green 1 it would grow up to 20 ft maybe and they need like a whole room alot of water and spend alot of money on food 

if u get a yellow 1 it will grow about 10-14 ft (i  prefer the yellow 1 easyer to taIm) and not much water and  can fit in a giant cage sooo depends on what you want

----------


## plummer

well i have a green anaconda which is 2-3 ft 8 months old and he is in a 55 gallon tank right now with a large water bowl. also make sure its humid in there they like the warm.


once they get bigger around 8+ i would put them in 75 gallon or a 125 gallon cuz of there body width gets thick and there length.

im putting mine in a 125 gallon in about a year or 2.

----------

